# A bote pronto / A voz de pronto



## TraductoraPobleSec

Muy buenas tardes.

Ayer recibí un mensaje privado de uno de vosotros en el que había la expresión _a bote pronto_. ¡ALUCINÉ! Yo toda la vida había dicho _a voz de pronto_. Como estas cosas no me dejan tranquila (¡y dudando de mí misma!, dicho sea de paso), he estado investigando un poco, y veo que la RAE incorpora "a bote" pero no "a voz", pero que en Google hay muchísimas entradas con "a voz de..."

¿Algún experto en el tema? ¿Qué es más común?

Besos.


----------



## mirk

¡Hola hola!

Cuando mi padre me dijo por primera vez esa frase "a bote pronto" le pedí que me la explicara y me dijo que provenía de una jugada de tenis.  No soy conocedora de ese deporte, pero alguna vez la he oído en los narradores.

Me conformé con la explicación de mi santo padre, y sin cuestionarlo (¡eso sería pecado! ¡ja!) la he utilizado en diversas ocasiones para referirme a algo que sucede sin previo aviso y se reacciona de inmediato.

Por ejemplo:

"Me llegó el memorándum y respondí a bote pronto"

Ojalá alguien por estos lares tenga una referencia mas precisa, para ya sea desmentir a mi padre o seguir usando la frase sin remordimientos.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

mirk said:


> Ojalá alguien por estos lares tenga una referencia mas precisa, para ya sea desmentir a mi padre o seguir usando la frase sin remordimientos.


 
Gracias como siempre, Mirk.

Yo creo que tú no debes usarla con remordimientos, pues la incorpora la RAE. Aquí la que tiene remordimientos soy yo... ¡que siempre he dicho _a voz de pronto_!

Una cosa: si la explicación de tu padre es cierta, representa que ésta es una expresión relativamente nueva, ¿no? Porque al tenis jugamos desde hace más bien poco.

A ver qué nos dicen los demás.

Un saludo.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Mientras llegan los expertos que reclamas, para entretenerte te diré lo que yo creo .

En mi opinión, *a la voz de pronto* o *a la voz de ya*, son expresiones más divulgadas que *a voz de pronto*.

Por su parte, *a bote pronto*, como algunas otras expresiones, tiene su origen en el lenguaje deportivo en el que, *el bote pronto* es cuando un jugador de tenis o de fútbol golpean la pelota justo después de que esta haya botado en el suelo. El gesto denota, por lo tanto, una gran rapidez de reflejos, razón por la que, en el lenguaje coloquial, se usa cuando queremos expresar rapidez en una contestación.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Gracias, Víctor.

Una preguntita: ¿pero tú habías oído alguna vez _a voz de pronto_?

Espero no ser una "garrulilla"...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Lo siento, pero nunca oí *a voz de pronto*.


----------



## dubek

En México se empieza a utilizar -en las columnas periodísticas- el término "revirar" con el mismo significado de botepronto.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

dubek said:


> En México se empieza a utilizar -en las columnas periodísticas- el término "revirar" con el mismo significado de botepronto.


Esto que dices, *dubek*, es interesante. El DRAE lo recoje así:


> *revirar.
> 
> 
> 1. tr. torcer (desviar algo de su posición o dirección habitual).
> 2. tr. Replicar, sublevar, volver rápidamente contra algo o alguien. U. t. c. prnl.
> 3. tr. Col., Ec. y Méx. En ciertos juegos, doblar la apuesta del contrario.
> 4. intr. Mar. Volver a virar.
> 5. prnl. coloq. Arg. y Ur. disgustarse (enojarse).
> 
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados*


 
*Nota:* los_ efectos especiales_ son míos...


----------



## belén

Tampoco había oído nunca "a voz de pronto", siempre he oído y usado "a bote pronto".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

¡Hola a todos!
_Hola, al·lota!_

Es muy posible que esté mal dicho, pero veo que no soy la única: http://www.google.es/search?hl=ca&q=%22a+voz+de+pronto%22+&btnG=Cerca+amb+Google&meta=cr%3DcountryES

¡Qué cosas!


----------



## Jellby

En el DRAE aparece

*a bote pronto.*
1. loc. adv. coloq. Sobre la marcha o improvisadamente. U. t. c. loc. adj.

Ni en "voz" ni en "pronto" sale nada parecido.


----------



## lamartus

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Gracias, Víctor.
> 
> Una preguntita: ¿pero tú habías oído alguna vez _a voz de pronto_?
> 
> Espero no ser una "garrulilla"...



Una vez más coincidimos, amiga. Yo siempre he escuchado (coloquialmente hablando) "a voz de pronto", nunca lo había visto escrito salvo en este foro que fue el que me desasnó en cuanto a esa expresión. Ya sabes que mis oídos me engañan con mucha frecuencia...

Un saludo a todos


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

lamartus said:


> Una vez más coincidimos, amiga. Yo siempre he escuchado (coloquialmente hablando) "a voz de pronto", nunca lo había visto escrito salvo en este foro que fue el que me desasnó en cuando a esa expresión. Ya sabes que mis oídos me engañan con mucha frecuencia...


 
Lamartus, pues más tranquila me quedo todavía si las dos estamos igual. ¡Siempre coincidiendo! ¿Eh? Eso sí, a partir de ahora voy a decir y escribir "a bote pronto".  

Besitos.


----------



## replicante

Querida lamartus, yo también soy madrileña y te puedo asegurar que jamás he oído "a voz de pronto", siempre he oído "a bote pronto", no sabía que el origen fuese el tenis.
Tal vez dependa de la edad o de la zona.
Saludos.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Todo esto me recuerda un poco a aquello de "Éramos pocos y parió la burra" o... "la abuela". Pero en este caso, Lamartus, creo que llevan razón y ganan los de "bote".

Besitos de nuevo.


----------



## lamartus

replicante said:


> Querida lamartus, yo también soy madrileña y te puedo asegurar que jamás he oído "a voz de pronto", siempre he oído "a bote pronto", no sabía que el origen fuese el tenis.
> Tal vez dependa de la edad o de la zona.
> Saludos.



¡Seguro! pero me inclino más a pensar que es una construcción que ha surgido en mi cabeza por dos cuestiones: mis oídos me engañan y como no sabía su dicción original me convencí de que era "a voz" en lugar de "a bote".

Saludos para todos


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

lamartus said:


> ¡Seguro! pero me inclino más a pensar que es una construcción que ha surgido en mi cabeza por dos cuestiones: mis oídos me engañan y como no sabía su dicción original me convencí de que era "a voz" en lugar de "a bote".


 
Ya ves, Lamartus, estamos igual. No es que me quiera justificar, (al revés... me siento "garrulilla"...) pero fíjate a cuánta gente le ha pasado lo mismo: ¡en Google hay un montón de entradas con _A voz de pronto_!

Esto sí se vale un encuentro con churros, ¿eh?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Solo para "garrulear" :

Google:
A voz de pronto: 619 +/-
A la voz de pronto: 157.000 +/-
A bote pronto: 110.000 +/-

Y sigo sin haber oído nunca *a voz de pronto* (por cierto, me encantan los churros madrileños... )


----------



## Dudu678

Hasta hace unos años yo creía también que era _a voz de pronto_.

Me solidarizo por tanto.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Gracias, Dudu, I LOVE YOU. Una se siente menos tontina...


----------



## mar.de.dudas

Yo no había escuchado nunca esa expresión, _a voz de pronto_, pero sí _a la voz de ya_ (siempre acompañada de una mirada reprobatoria de mi madre ); _a bote pronto_ es muy común por estas tierras...

Saludos y me uno a los churros si me dejáis


----------



## juanmy90

Como veo que nadie parece haber encontrado esto, lo pongo yo:

*bote.* *a* o *de bote pronto.* La locución adverbial o adjetiva _a bote pronto_ significa, en algunos deportes como el fútbol o el tenis, ‘golpeando la pelota justo después de que haya botado’: _«Un golazo de Ivars, que enganchó una pelota a bote pronto» _(_Marca_@[Esp.] 30.3.02). En México y varios países centroamericanos se dice normalmente _de bote pronto:_ _«Con un disparo de bote pronto derrotó al portero»_ (_Prensa_@ [Hond.] 9.1.97). Del lenguaje deportivo ha pasado a la lengua general con el sentido de ‘sobre la marcha o improvisadamente’: _«Se reafirmó en lo que había declarado a bote pronto sobre la noche del crimen»_ (Gala _Invitados_ [Esp. 2002]). A veces se modifica esta locución convirtiéndola erróneamente en *_*a voz de pronto*._

_Copyright R.A.E._


----------



## Pandorga

Si sirve de algo para los que pensaban que era " a voz de pronto", os dejo mi espalda para compartir la culpa, pues nunca había oído " a bote pronto", sólo me consuela no haber utilizado esa expresión nunca, aunque la "he oído" muchas veces, bueno... realmente ya no sé lo que he oído.

Saludos.


----------



## lamartus

Pandorga said:


> Si sirve de algo para los que pensaban que era " a voz de pronto", os dejo mi espalda para compartir la culpa, pues nunca había oído " a bote pronto", sólo me consuela no haber utilizado esa expresión nunca, aunque la "he oído" muchas veces, bueno... realmente ya no sé lo que he oído.
> 
> Saludos.



Entonces... ¡bienvenida al club de los oídos que engañan!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Bueno, suerte que al fin y al cabo estas terribles anécdotas lingüísticas también sirven para reírse y pasarlo bien.

Un saludo.


----------



## Jenesaisrien

Confieso que jamás en mi vida había oído ninguna de las dos expresiones.
¡Y eso que soy una fanática total del tenis! Por estos lares ese tipo de golpe se llama "de sobrepique". Y en sentido figurado se usan más bien otras expresiones.
Pues entonces gracias por desasnarme, que si alguien me llegaba a decir "a bote pronto" me quedaba de piedra, a lo sumo pensaría en un barquito rápido..

saludos


----------



## chiquilla1

Hola a todos,
Yo soy de Asturias y la verdad es que nunca en la vida habia oído "a bote pronto". Por aqui todo el mundo dice "a voz de pronto" y me consta que es una expresion que he oido y utilizado frecuentemente. De hecho, incluso ahora que he descubierto que esa otra expresion tambien existe creo que me resultaria un poco embarazoso utilizarla porque


----------



## chiquilla1

(Perdon, he marcado una tecla sin querer y he enviado la respuesta accidentalmente sin haber acabado de escribirla ;-) ..sigo con lo que estaba diciendo)

Decia que me resultaria embarazoso utilizar "a bote pronto" porque estoy segura de que la mayoria de la gente que me oyese pensaria que estoy equivocada y me intentaria corregir. Con esto quiero decir que por aqui es muy frecuente decir "a voz de pronto" (aunque esto tal vez no sea correcto o no este reconocido por la RAE). 
¡Un saludo a todos!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

¿En serio, Chiquilla? Una de mis mejores amigas es asturiana, o sea que le voy a preguntar... Eso sí: yo ya me he pasado al "a bote pronto"


----------



## Dudu678

Yo también me he pasado, pero no sabes cuánto me alivia.

Por cierto, veo que eres nueva (o nuevo, uno nunca sabe). Cuando te equivoques en un mensaje, en vez de mandar uno nuevo, utiliza el botón Edit. Es práctico, yo soy abonado.


----------



## chiquilla1

Gracias, lo haré.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Ahora bien: ¿A bote pronto o a botepronto? Yo siempre he usado la segunda, pero ya me entró la duda.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Pues, no, Toño: sería la primera...


----------



## Dudu678

Efectivamente:



> *a bote** pronto.**
> 1.     * loc. adv. coloq. Sobre la marcha o improvisadamente. U. t. c. loc. adj.
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## aysha70

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Muy buenas tardes.
> 
> Ayer recibí un mensaje privado de uno de vosotros en el que había la expresión _a bote pronto_. ¡ALUCINÉ! Yo toda la vida había dicho _a voz de pronto_. Como estas cosas no me dejan tranquila (¡y dudando de mí misma!, dicho sea de paso), he estado investigando un poco, y veo que la RAE incorpora "a bote" pero no "a voz", pero que en Google hay muchísimas entradas con "a voz de..."
> 
> ¿Algún experto en el tema? ¿Qué es más común?
> 
> Besos.


Hola a tod@s. 
ayer me suegió la misma duda q a ti, asi q me puse  a investigar. Resulta q "a Voz de pronto" es muy utilizado por los asturianos. Y en castellano se dice "a bote pronto". Ayer en una renión con un grupo de colegas asturianos, todos se declinaban por "a voz de pronto" como la más común y usada en la provincia. Mientras q a "bote pronto" si q la habían visto escrita pero no la usaban a la hora de hablar.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Aquí hay un cruce entre entre *a (la) voz de ya*, muy usada en actividades que supongan órdenes conminatorias (escuelas, cuarteles, barcos, etc.) y *a bote pronto*, propio de los juegos de pelota (de todos, no sólo del tenis) y que también se refiere a la inmediatez en la respuesta, pero sin mandato previo. La cercanía en la pronunciación de ambas expresiones, sobre todo en el nivel oral del lenguaje informal, ha ayudado al cruce: de hecho sólo se diferencian en la secuencia *zd*, que se opone a *t*, teniendo además en cuenta que la *t* y la *d*, oclusivas dentales sólo diferenciadas por la sonoridad, se pronuncian con fricación, lo que contribuye más a la confusión auditiva (y la *z* tiene en esta posición preconsonántica poca entidad). Todo esto explica perfectamente la expresión *a voz de pronto* (que ha perdido el artículo para aproximarse mucho más a la expresión *a bote pronto*).
Y todavía un apunte sobre el tema: *a bote pronto*, así escrito separadamente, no refleja la pronunciación normal con el acento principal en *pronto* y el secundario en *bote* (como sucede con los adverbios en -*mente*), lo que indica que su frecuencia de uso está soldando el sintagma nominal de la locución adverbial.


----------



## carmenillan

Hay que ver cómo está el mundo. ¡¡Yo siempre había utilizado la expresión "a voz de pronto" y resulta que me pongo a leer la trilogía Millenium (_Los hombres que no amaban a las mujeres_, etc.) y leo "a botepronto", seguido. Como me he ido sorprendiendo de lo bien hecha que está la traducción, inmediatamente no dudé de que la expresión estuviera mal sino que me puse a comprobarlo y ahora leo que mucha gente nunca ha utilizado "a voz de pronto", ¡qué gracia! En fin, nunca de acostarás sin saber algo nuevo...


----------



## Queenmaabd

Este es un fenómeno bastante común que se denomina Etimología Popular.
Las personas desconocedoras de un término, al oírlo, lo asocian con otro término de pronunciación similar o significado análogo, que es el que creen haber oído o que para ellos tiene más sentido. A pesar de que se denomina etimología popular, incluso personas cultas caen mucho en este error.
Las etimologías populares llegan a ser muy conocidas y extensas en determinadas regiones. De hecho, donde vivo en Andalucía, se conoce el "a voz de pronto" y cuando intento corregir a los que lo dicen, no me creen.


----------



## Popescu

Esto me suena a otra frase "la *procesión *va por dentro", que todos los de la clase pensabamos que era "la *profesión *va por dentro", incluso tenía para nosotros más sentido, estabamos todos equivocados jajajaja.


----------



## lolosvq

Pues para consuelo de alguno:
En mis intentos de corregir a mi rmana que me escribió "a bote pronto", le contesté: Esa expresión no existe, nos traiciona nuestro oido y nuestro habla tan presto a comerse las letras. Solemos decir "a voz de pronto" pero realmente es "a voz y pronto" es decir, decir algo corriendo y a voces cosa que impide a la otra persona enterarse de nada"   jajajajajajajajajajajjaja
Asi que creo que seguiré la expresion de "rectificar es de sabios", y voy a ir corriendo pa mi rmana y decirle "de bote pronto " jajajajaaj 
De tonto que soy me creo hasta mis tonterias....pido perdón por ello. y gracias a todos..... ;-)


----------



## Arpin

Soy español de la región de Extremadura y allí utilizamos "a bote pronto". Estoy básicamente de acuerdo con lo que dice Xiao: también utilizamos "a la voz de ya". La otra forma, la original del hilo "a voz de ya", no la he oído en mi región.
En contra de la opinión de algunos, de que es un término reciente (tenis, fútbol, etc), esta expresión ya se utilizaba en España en 1800 en el juego del frontón.
"A la voz de ya" la recuerdo cuando mis padres me mandaban hacer algo, y yo, remolón no lo hacía. Mi padre se enfadaba y me saltaba con "a la voz de ya". Como dice Xiao, pero mi padre no era militar.
En cambio "a bote pronto" la utilizamos en varios sentidos
1.- el mencionado del deporte.
2.- En el otro sentido que dabais, como acto reflejo, por impulso, etc.
3.- Queriendo decir algo así como "por encima", sin indagar. Os pongo una frase y lo intuiréis: _Con estos datos que me das, a bote pronto, te diría que hay pérdidas en la empresa_

El origen puede venir de "bote pronto" que era una embarcación ligera que se utilizaba para auxilio. Hay libros en los que viene ésto del año 1700. El que esté interesado que me lo pida y le doy el enlace.


----------



## Ishould haveknown

Yo también había oído y dicho siempre " a voz de pronto", por suerte creo que no lo había escrito hasta hoy. Somos ya por lo menos cinco, ¿no?. Mal de muchos consuelo de esos muchos.


----------



## LINARES

Casi dos años más tarde de vuestros comentarios, ha salido el tema en mi casa, yo siempre he dicho "a voz de pronto". y ¡caray! me da rabia tener que dar el brazo a torcer, me he reído de mi familia por ignorantes. Pero ¿no tiene más sentido decir "a voz de pronto"? significa, hazlo ya.


----------



## joyleen

Qué alivio es saber que no solo nosotros, los hablantes no nativos, nos podemos confundir en lo que oímos.  Además, agrego me comentario a este hilo de hace años para que salga en "Mis Hilos" y me acuerde siempre de esta locución tan divertida...y de la versión que hay que evitar.


----------



## kunzuilh

Yo soy de Toledo (España) y siempre había dicho "a voz de pronto", y me resultaba _dañino _a la vista ver escrito "a bote pronto". Pero ahora me ha sorprendido ver que en el diccionario recoge esa acepción y no la que yo había usado toda la vida...
Se me hace muy raro, la verdad... 
Yo usaba la expresión como sinónima de "en este momento". Por ejemplo diría: "Así, a voz de pronto no sabría darte una respuesta" y cosas así...


----------



## LINARES

Te ha pasado lo mismo que a mí. Ahora sabiendo que no se dice "a voz de pronto" la he dejado de utilizar, me considero exigente con el idioma. Pero la otra no me gusta: ni como suena, ni el motivo que la originó. Así que simplemente no uso la expresión.
Un saludo.


----------



## Ishould haveknown

LINARES said:


> Te ha pasado lo mismo que a mí. Ahora sabiendo que no se dice "a voz de pronto" la he dejado de utilizar, me considero exigente con el idioma. Pero la otra no me gusta: ni como suena, ni el motivo que la originó. Así que simplemente no uso la expresión.



Idem.


----------



## kunzuilh

LINARES said:


> Te ha pasado lo mismo que a mí. Ahora sabiendo que no se dice "a voz de pronto" la he dejado de utilizar, me considero exigente con el idioma. Pero la otra no me gusta: ni como suena, ni el motivo que la originó. Así que simplemente no uso la expresión.
> Un saludo.



Totalmente de acuerdo...


----------



## Lucita82

La opción correcta es "a bote pronto".  Como ya han dicho algunos foreros, esta expresión tiene su origen en el deporte, concretamente en el tenis, y se utiliza para referirse a algo que se dice sobre la marcha. 
"A voz de pronto" lo he leido hoy por primera vez y nunca lo había escuchado antes.  He mirado en internet y hay muchas discusiones sobre ello.  
Sin embargo, la expresión correcta es "a bote pronto".


----------



## VitaminaC

a voz de pronto= rápidamente
a bote pronto= 
*bote.* *a* o *de bote pronto.* La locución adverbial o adjetiva _a bote pronto_ significa, en algunos deportes como el fútbol o el tenis, ‘golpeando la pelota justo después de que haya botado’: _«Un golazo de Ivars, que enganchó una pelota a bote pronto» _(_Marca_@ [Esp.] 30.3.02). En México y varios países centroamericanos se dice normalmente _de bote pronto:_ _«Con un disparo de bote pronto derrotó al portero»_ (_Prensa_@ [Hond.] 9.1.97). Del lenguaje deportivo ha pasado a la lengua general con el sentido de ‘sobre la marcha o improvisadamente’: _«Se reafirmó en lo que había declarado a bote pronto sobre la noche del crimen»_ (Gala _Invitados_ [Esp. 2002]). A veces se modifica esta locución convirtiéndola erróneamente en 




_a voz de pronto._


----------



## ricardofelipe

Claro que *a bote pronto* proviene del deporte, según algunos del *futbol,* otros dicen que del *tenis*. Como sea se refiere a responder como viene, rápidamente.
*A voz de pronto* no le veo sentido y parece deberse a haber escuchado mal la de a bote pronto.


----------



## cbrena

LINARES said:


> Te ha pasado lo mismo que a mí. Ahora sabiendo que no se dice "a voz de pronto" la he dejado de utilizar, me considero exigente con el idioma. Pero la otra no me gusta: ni como suena, ni el motivo que la originó. Así que simplemente no uso la expresión.
> Un saludo.



Concuerdo.

La usé esta mañana, ahora leo este hilo y a voz de pronto mi decisión es no usarla nunca más (tampoco la otra), a ciertas alturas no puedes cambiar viejos vicios.


----------



## Mon española

Hola!
he leído hoy por primera vez en un email la expresión "a bote pronto", he buscado en google y he visto tu pregunta. Por si te sirve de consuelo yo simpre había oído "a voz de pronto".
Un saludo


----------



## VitaminaC

hola a todos. Creo que el enlace que puse hace un tiempo de la Real Academia de la Lengua no es muy claro. 
Las dos locuciones existen pero no significan lo mismo
a voz de pronto = rapidamente
a bote pronto = de forma improvisada o sobre la marcha.
La gente las confunde, pero son distintas y además las dos correctas con significados diferentes.


----------



## Duometri

Así, a bote pronto, no recuerdo haber oído jamás "a voz de pronto", pero si lo pienso con calma... tampoco


----------



## juanmy90

VitaminaC said:


> hola a todos. Creo que el enlace que puse hace un tiempo de la Real Academia de la Lengua no es muy claro.
> Las dos locuciones existen pero no significan lo mismo
> a voz de pronto = rapidamente
> a bote pronto = de forma improvisada o sobre la marcha.
> La gente las confunde, pero son distintas y además las dos correctas con significados diferentes.



Precisamente en el Panhispánico de la RAE marca "a voz de pronto" como incorrecta, y redirige a la entrada "bote". Donde dice de "a bote pronto" que


> A veces se modifica esta locución convirtiéndola, erróneamente, en a voz de pronto.



Así que creo que no hay más que una expresión incorrecta y su correspondiente correcta. Yo considero el tema más que zanjado.

Un saludo.


----------



## rodesalfara

VitaminaC said:


> hola a todos. Creo que el enlace que puse hace un tiempo de la Real Academia de la Lengua no es muy claro.
> Las dos locuciones existen pero no significan lo mismo
> a voz de pronto = rapidamente
> a bote pronto = de forma improvisada o sobre la marcha.
> La gente las confunde, pero son distintas y además las dos correctas con significados diferentes.


Esta era la otra duda que tenía, gracias, ¡así queda clarísimo!. Yo siempre he dicho *a voz de pronto*, y mi marido _erre que erre_ venga corregirme.


----------



## rodesalfara

rodesalfara said:


> Esta era la otra duda que tenía, gracias, ¡así queda clarísimo!. Yo siempre he dicho





rodesalfara said:


> dgt soria *a voz de pronto*, y mi marido _erre que erre_ venga corregirme.




Lo que pasa es que cuando te leí lo entendí, y al debatir sobre la diea me costaba poner ejemplos, puedes poner alguno?


----------



## VitaminaC

rodesalfara said:


> Lo que pasa es que cuando te leí lo entendí, y al debatir sobre la diea me costaba poner ejemplos, puedes poner alguno?




"La policía desenmascaró a voz de pronto (rápidamente) al asesino. Su declaración hecha a bote pronto (improvisadamente, sobre la marcha) era contradictoria".


----------



## rodesalfara

perfecto ejemplo!! Mil gracias, Alicia!


----------



## mithrellas

VitaminaC said:


> hola a todos. Creo que el enlace que puse hace un tiempo de la Real Academia de la Lengua no es muy claro.
> Las dos locuciones existen pero no significan lo mismo
> a voz de pronto = rapidamente
> a bote pronto = de forma improvisada o sobre la marcha.
> La gente las confunde, pero son distintas y además las dos correctas con significados diferentes.



¡Hola VitaminaC!

No encuentro la información que comentas del DRAE sobre _a voz de pronto_ ni ninguna referencia que indique que equivale a rápidamente. En la entrada _voz_ del DRAE sólo aparece

*a **~** de apellido. 
**1.     * loc. adv. ant. Por convocación o llamamiento.*

a **~** en cuello, *o* en grito.
**1.     * locs. advs. En muy alta *voz* o gritando.


...pero nada de a voz de pronto (debería estar entre ambas).

Lo que sí he encontrado es la entrada en el Panhispánico de dudas que comenta Juanmy90 en la que indica que _a voz de pronto_ es incorrecto:

*bote*. *a* o *de bote pronto. *La locución adverbial o adjetiva _a bote pronto_ significa, en algunos deportes como el fútbol o el tenis, ‘golpeando la pelota justo después de que haya botado’: _«Un golazo de Ivars, que enganchó una pelota a bote pronto» _(_Marca_@ [Esp.] 30.3.02). En México y varios países centroamericanos se dice normalmente _de bote pronto:_ _«Con un disparo de bote pronto derrotó al portero»_ (_Prensa_@ [Hond.] 9.1.97). Del lenguaje deportivo ha pasado a la lengua general con el sentido de ‘sobre la marcha o improvisadamente’: _«Se reafirmó en lo que había declarado a bote pronto sobre la noche del crimen»_ (Gala _Invitados_ [Esp. 2002]). *A veces se modifica esta locución convirtiéndola, erróneamente, en a voz de pronto.*

Vamos, que no usaría _a voz de pronto_ en el sentido de improvisadamente o sobre la marcha (para eso ya está _a bote pronto_) pero tampoco en el sentido de rápidamente.

Un saludo.


----------



## Valkin

VitaminaC y rodesalfara, a voz de pronto NO existe.


----------

